
Show HN: Searchmysite.net – a simple search for the non-commercial web - m-i-l
https://searchmysite.net/
======
m-i-l
There have been a lot of comments on HN recently about how the advertising
funded search model is broken and how hard it is to find all the fun and
interesting content from personal websites and blogs[0], so I've built this to
try and fix that. Innovate features include (i) only listing sites submitted
by validated site owners, (ii) detecting and downranking pages with adverts,
and (iii) a (proposed) funding model of a listing fee and/or search as a
service fee. For more information on the tech stack, go to
[https://searchmysite.net/](https://searchmysite.net/) , search for
"searchmysite.net", and click on my post which should be near the top:-) Bear
in mind that it is very new, with only a few sites listed so far from the good
folks in the IndieWeb community. The things I'm hoping to get out of the Show
HN are: (i) feedback on whether it is worth spending any more time on, (ii)
thoughts on whether the search for independent websites or the search as a
service is more useful, and of course (iii) more submissions because the more
content there is the more useful the search should get. Other feedback,
questions, comments etc. also very welcome.

[0] e.g. "The Return of the 90s Web" (338 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23567744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23567744),
"Rediscovering the Small Web" (121 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23326329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23326329),
"If I could bring one thing back to the internet it would be blogs" (614
comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23205588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23205588),
"Ask HN: Is there a search engine which excludes the world's biggest
websites?" (228 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23202850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23202850),
"Mozilla goes incubator with 'Fix The Internet' startup early-stage
investments" (166 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23194178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23194178),
"One company's plan to build a search engine Google can't beat" (319
comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23960741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23960741)

